
Ask HN: How can you work at a desk all day? - reedlaw
I get kinks and aches in various parts of my neck and back, painful blurred vision, headaches, and a general feeling of malaise when working more than a few hours a day on a computer. When I worked full-time I would often start the day early lifting weights at the YMCA. I would take brisk walks around the office for a few minutes several times a day. Plus breaks for bathroom and lunch. But even so it was hard on my body. Working from home I was able to walk on a treadmill while working. This was much better for my body but still hard on my eyes. I feel the only way to keep myself totally healthy is not to work full-time on computers. Unfortunately I don&#x27;t know of any alternatives that pay as well.<p>Has anyone tried anything that works to keep their body healthy while working long hours? Maybe longer breaks for outdoor activity. But I really feel our bodies were not designed for this kind of work. Gardening is much more pleasant.
======
bikamonki
Just get very fit. Not the kind of fitness one gets doing 3 indoor cycling
sessions per week. Signup for a half marathon in 12 weeks and follow a
training plan.

I spend at least 10 hours/day on my desk but I do get a long lunch break of
about 1.5 hrs every weekday. I try to nap but I'd say that the average is 2
naps/weekdays. I have zero pain and I do not use a fancy chair, what I do use
is a big screen on top of a box which allows me to work with a vertical neck
and zero effort to read code.

Now, I believe that my wellness and ability to stand this desk work for over
15 yrs is that I have a strong core and very good physical resistance. I am a
parent now and do not train for competition anymore but many years I trained
for MTB and trail running races. I still do 'maintenance' workouts 3-4
times/week, although short ones but with high intensity.

On weekdays, don't go home to spend another couple of hours in front of
another screen. Eat well, sleep plenty (they say intellectual workers need
more sleep).

Finally: DON'T work on weekends, at least one day off.

------
gexla
There is a lot of info out there. Maybe try to spend time researching each
problem you have. Experiment.

I used to get migraines when using the computer early in the morning. The
light from the screen seemed to pierce my eyes and slice right through my
brain. I fixed that issue by wearing sunglasses but I haven't had that problem
for years.

Maybe lighting and different screens / color schemes could help your eye
issues. I can work on a computer all day with no problem to my eyes. But a
black screen with white text really screws with me.

I will sometimes go out and work from up to a half dozen cafes / restaurants
sometimes. That's expensive, but I consider that my office costs since I work
remotely. I'll work at each location for an hour to an hour and a half sprint.
I'll then walk to the next location. In a given day, I walk at least an hour.
This gives my eyes more natural sunlight than I would get while cooped up in
an office.

If you're working solo, then you don't necessarily need to be working full
time. Work less hours and raise your rates. Maybe notch out time for certain
types of work to be done with pen / paper and scan your notes. You could also
spend more time meeting with clients and outsource / partner for some of your
work.

I sometimes have issues with my wrists, but usually that's because I get into
some sort of bad habit in placement / position. The soreness makes me realize
the problem and adjust. The problem then goes away.

Ask 50 different people and you'll get 50 different opinions. Lots of
different info out there. Just keep experimenting / researching to find
something which works.

Of course, you could always go into something different, but nobody here can
tell you what to do for a business to get into. That's also experimentation
and exploration.

Either way you go. Experiment and explore.

------
brudgers
My advice: get your eyes checked. Vision changes as we age. In my early
thirties, my lifelong 20/20 was gone. These days, though not part of my
prescription, I often use reading glasses for books.

It might help to move exercise to the middle of the day if possible. If your
employee schedule precludes that and requires long hours, that may be a
symptom that the problem is more structural in the employment context and less
something under your control.

Good luck.

------
hourislate
Sitting is the new Smoking. It's killing everyone.

The best thing you can do is get a good chair like a Aeron. You could try a
standup desk if your employer will get you one. Try to stand while on the
phone or at meetings (lean against a wall). Take breaks and stretch when you
start to feel bad.

